# Large Rhom - 120 Vs. 125?...



## D.D.Denham (Aug 13, 2007)

Attention all large rhom keepers! Please cast your vote in the poll, and please share your insight as to why you would prefer the aquarium size you picked. Consider it for a 13", or larger, rhombeus. 
120 (48 x 24 x 24") vs. 125 (72 x 18 x 22")


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Have never owned one Carbee so I'm not gonna vote. But , I like 24" wide and tall.the Rhombeus still has 4 feet to roam around. at least he will have more room when turning about in the tank.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

I own a 11" Blue Diamond he uses the full length of my 125 and easily goes from one end to the other "Against a 1050gph Koralia" in less than 2 seconds. I would never put him in anything less than a 6' 0" tank.

My 2 cents


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

It can be either one, people will always have their preference. I agree with Ba20 that a 6ft tank is great for a Rhom that size. I also like 2ft wide tanks though, the extra depth is great. Mine is a 12"Diamond and it's in a 180. Best of both worlds I guess. I personally prefer the 120g that is 4'x2'x2' though.

From my experience shoals of pygo's tend to be alot more active in a tank than a single Rhom. So for this reason I think a 6ft tank would be better off for a group of pygo's..and the single rhom in the wider one. Just my .02


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I agree with sheppard, the 120 would be my pick if I coulded get it a 180


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i voted 120g. only because of the extra width. i would like a rhom that size to have decent turning room. personnaly id be happier to have the extra width and sacrifice 2' in lenght


----------



## PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT (Oct 21, 2005)

120 fo sho


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

yeah...a 125 is a horrible tank for a large rhom. It might not seem like much...but the additional width and the additional depth is a huge plus. Put in a powerhead and he will be very content. I have had my rhom in a 120, 125, and 180.....the only time he looked miserable was in the 125...thankfully it was only temporary because the 120 broke in a move and his 180 was cycling. In both the 120 and 180…he is a midlevel swimmer…in the 125…he was always at the bottom of the tank…it is way too shallow for a large rhom.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> yeah...a 125 is a horrible tank for a large rhom. It might not seem like much...but the additional width and the additional depth is a huge plus. Put in a powerhead and he will be very content. I have had my rhom in a 120, 125, and 180.....the only time he looked miserable was in the 125...thankfully it was only temporary because the 120 broke in a move and his 180 was cycling. In * both the 120 and 180&#8230;he is a midlevel swimmer&#8230;in the 125&#8230;he was always at the bottom of the tank&#8230;it is way too shallow for a large rhom. *


Now thats funny your going tell everyone here that the 2 inch difference in height between the 120/125 made the difference between your rhom staying at the bottom and being a mid level swimmer ?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Yes...I am actually.









I believe he asked about a large rhom....13"+. I am going to assume you dont have any experience with a large rhom or you would not be so quick to dismiss what I said. When you have experience with a large rhom in a 120 vs 125, feel free to lend your opinion. I think you will be surprised how different they behave when compared to smaller rhoms.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

120g forsure.


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

i haven’t kept a 13" rhombeus so im not going to vote either. but, if i had to choose id go with the 48 x 24 x 24 for sure.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

I didnt see that he edited his post and said consider it for a 13" rhom. 125 is good for a large rhom but the 120 would be better for a monster 13" rhom due to turning space "Aquarium Width"


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i vote for both. Id prefer a 125 for a "smaller" large rhom as it looks better imo, but anythign larger then 13-14" i think a 24" wide tank is needed, but preferably a 6ftx24"


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I also chose the 120 for the extra width. Most large rhoms are not active enough for the extra length, for the most part they are slow swimmers and wide turners so the extra width is the way I would go.


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

It depends if the Rhom is active or not. As for me I would get the 125 because my guy is pretty active.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Yes...I am actually.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well GG being as experienced as you are did it ever occur to you that going from his normal aquarium "120" that he was familiar with, To being moved to a new environment "125 that was temporary" that the reason he might have just stayed at the bottom was b/c he may have been stressed from the move ? I belive you will agree with me that it takes a fish awhile to settle into a new environment. And surely it didnt take serveral months to cycle your 180 ? I will state again though that i didnt notice the part where he said it was for a 13" rhom so that being known i would go with aquarium with more width the 120.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Ba20 said:


> Well GG being as experienced as you are did it ever occur to you that going from his normal aquarium "120" that he was familiar with, To being moved to a new environment "125 that was temporary" that the reason he might have just stayed at the bottom was b/c he may have been stressed from the move ? I belive you will agree with me that it takes a fish awhile to settle into a new environment. And surely it didnt take serveral months to cycle your 180 ? I will state again though that i didnt notice the part where he said it was for a 13" rhom so that being known i would go with aquarium with more width the 120.


No...that wasnt the issue. He didnt sit on the bottom (or very close to it) when he was introduced to the 120 or the 180. He was in the 125 for a few months because I needed to get him a 180 after the move...and then cycle the filters. Based on his behavior...he was miserable in the 125. His color was flush and he didnt eat. Once transfered to the 180 he came back to life.


----------



## D.D.Denham (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks for all of your responses!








Alot of valuable insight and observations noted here...too bad aquarium manufacturers don't make a stock 5' x 2', you either have to go 120 (4') or 180 (6') unless you go custom, I guess like most things it all comes down to $$. I found it hard to believe that one of the major manufacturers actually sell a 210 cheaper than a 180 - the rationale I was given "the 180 is a common size choice"...more fat (or should that be phat $$) for the company to chew on!


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Go big or Go Home


----------



## Rough996 (Oct 3, 2006)

I selected 125, because that's what my 15" rhom is currently in. He uses the entire length, and can make quick turn-arounds when he wants to. I think the shorter tank would cramp his ability to "stretch his legs" in a good burst of energy. My rhom covers the 6' in a matter of 1-2 seconds - frightening quick. However, he generally doesn't have much room to manuever when he makes slow turns, but when he's excited (spooked or being playful), he can turn in a flash without problem. With that said, I don't think EITHER is appropriate. I'm in the market for a 240 or 300 gallon tank now. I think the 8'x2'x2' is going to be required for proper manuevering and filtration/buffering from his waste.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I voted 120 because I like the 2' width, but if I was buying a tank with a large rhom in mind, I'd spend the extra bit of cash for a 6' 180... we're only talking about an extra $100 or so if you are buying new and even less if you are buying used.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

I have to say, I'm pretty surprized by the outcome of this poll so far. I thought for sure that the 6' votes were going to destroy the 4' for a large rhom no matter how wide the 4'er was. 
Kind of ironic. I've been looking at stocking a 4'x2' with a large rhom and chose to keep this discussion to PM with a few select members. I had a very strong feeling that I would be throwing myself to the wolves if I brought it up in open forums. Glad to see I was wrong.


----------

